# HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames<--- PROBLEM GELÖST!



## -Xe0n- (8. Dezember 2009)

*HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames<--- PROBLEM GELÖST!*

Hallo. Mit meiner HD 5870 hab ich im moment viel zu wenig Frames...
Auflösung 1680x1050
Details auf Hoch
2x MSAA (kein SSGAA an!)
Habe nur um die 25Fps! Mit einem vergleichbaren Test PC hatte pcgh min 60 fps!


Dirt 2 im CPU-Test mit DirectX 9 und DirectX 11: Phenom sehr gut im Rennen, Quadcores herrschen - Colin McRae Dirt 2, DirectX 11, Ego-Engine, Codemasters, CPU, Benchmarks
Mein sys:

Q6600@ 3,6ghz
HD 5870
BeQuiet P7 650W 
Temps sind alle im grünen Bereich!
Dirt 2 ist auf ist nicht auf der System Fesplatte installiert.

In Cod 6 hab ich auch in manchen maps zu wenig fps... min 40.
Ist nicht sehr tragisch allerdings hatten welche bei anderen Benchmarks min 70 auch wenns mit nem i7 920@ 3,5Ghz CPU war...

Call of Duty 6 Modern Warfare 2 im Technik-Test: Grafik-Vergleich - Update: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks - Call of Duty 6, Modern Warfare 2, Test, Benchmarks, Screenshots,

sysProfile: ID: 52032 - Xeon

Was ich schon gemacht habe:
Treiber neuinstalliert --> Ohne Erflog (9.11)
Hotfix für CF für Dirt 2 --> Ohne Erflog
Antivir Deinstalliert und andere Programe die im Hintergrund liefen-->ohne Erflog

Jmd noch eine Idee?


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*



rtxus schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab nur ne 260er GTX und mit 8AA max details nie unter 50FPS...
> 
> Da du das Problem auch bei anderen Spielen hast, mach doch mal ein 3DMark test um zu sehen ob du da die HD5870 durschnitt punkte erreichst
> 
> ...



Also die Grafikkarte geht in 3D Modus beim spielen.

```
Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed [%] , GPU Load [%] , Fan Speed [RPM] , GPU Temp. #1 [°C] , GPU Temp. #2 [°C] , GPU Temp. #3 [°C] , VDDC Current [A] , VDDCI Current [A] , VDDC Phase #1 Temperature [°C] , VDDC Phase #2 Temperature [°C] , VDDC Phase #3 Temperature [°C] , VDDC Phase #4 Temperature [°C] , VDDCI Phase #1 Temperature [°C] , VDDC [V] , VDDCI [V] ,

2009-12-08 17:42:00 ,              157.0   ,                300.0   ,               49.0   ,          23   ,          1   ,          1277   ,            49.5   ,            46.0   ,            46.0   ,            1.2   ,             1.2   ,                         40.0   ,                         41.0   ,                         41.0   ,                         42.0   ,                          46.0   , 0.9500   ,  0.9500   ,

2009-12-08 17:44:13 ,              850.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,          27   ,          0   ,          1704   ,            63.5   ,            59.5   ,            59.0   ,            7.0   ,            12.2   ,                         44.0   ,                         46.0   ,                         45.0   ,                         46.0   ,                          59.0   , 1.1625   ,  1.1500   ,

2009-12-08 17:44:14 ,              850.0   ,               1200.0   ,               64.0   ,          27   ,          0   ,          1707   ,            63.5   ,            59.5   ,            59.5   ,            7.0   ,            12.2   ,                         44.0   ,                         46.0   ,                         45.0   ,                         46.0   ,                          59.0   , 1.1625   ,  1.1500   ,

2009-12-08 17:44:15 ,              850.0   ,               1200.0   ,               63.0   ,          27   ,          0   ,          1708   ,            64.0   ,            59.5   ,            60.0   ,            7.0   ,            12.2   ,                         45.0   ,                         46.0   ,                         46.0   ,                         46.0   ,                          59.0   , 1.1625   ,  1.1500   ,
```
Zurzeit hab ich Win7 64 bit installiert. Wenn ich das unter Xp oder so ausprobieren würde, dann würd ich ja kein DX11 mehr haben und dann hätte ich natürlich mehr FPS. Bei energieoption kann man nicht mehr auf max. leistung stellen wie bei vista =(
Das war ein alter Benchmark von 3dmark06
ORB - Compare
vantage:
3Ghz: 12789   http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19
 3,6Ghz:13940  http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19 
Allerdings mit dem alten Treiber.
Werde ma gucken wie viel FPS ich mit dem alten treiber habe


Edit: Mit 8.66 RC6 Treiber genau so viel FPS wie vorher mit 9.11


----------



## Jakob (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

ich denke es gibt auch einer sehr großen unterschied zwischen einem q6600@3,6ghz und einem i7-920@3,6GHZ den man nicht unterschlagen sollte aber du kannst ja mal probieren die dateils und alle grafikeinstellungen zu erhöhen. wenn die fps noch weiter runtergehen ist die graka das problem wenn nicht limitiert die cpu.


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Mit allen Details drinnen und 8xMSAA hab ich auch 25 fps o.O also genau so viel wie alles auf Hoch und nur 2x MSAA

Wie kann es sein das die CPU so stark limitiert?
Siehe Benchmark wo ein Q6600 min. 60fps hatte...


----------



## midnight (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Ich glaub nicht das es an der CPU liegt. Wie isn die Auslastung im Spiel so? Ich glaub kaum, das die so extrem ist. Zumal der q6600 mal nicht wirklich langsam ist.

so far


----------



## Aholic (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*



> Bei energieoption kann man nicht mehr auf max. leistung stellen wie bei vista =(


Stell doch erstmal deinen Energiesparmodus aus, das geht sehr wohl auch unter W7
Systemsteuerung -> Ansicht (kleine Symbole) -> Energieoptionen -> Höchstleistung.


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Also habe mal mit CoreTemp aufgezeichnet und die cpu ist bei 60-70% immer ausgelastet... also die einzelnen kerne
Selbst bei den einstellungen habe ich nur 2fps weniger als vorher
http://www.xup.in/pic,12589892/Unbenannt.png



Aholic schrieb:


> Stell doch erstmal deinen Energiesparmodus aus, das geht sehr wohl auch unter W7
> Systemsteuerung -> Ansicht (kleine Symbole) -> Energieoptionen -> Höchstleistung.



schon getan nichts gebracht


----------



## Zergoras (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Im Treiber drauf geachtet nicht die high quality Filterung anzumachen? Kann ja sein, dass du das übersehen hast.
Ansonsten die Graka vllt mal in nem anderen System testen.
Ich besitze auch ne 5870 und spiele Dirt 2 auf maximum + Filterung im Treiber auf maximum mit nem unübertakteten E8500. Gurkt immer zwischen 35-60fps in DX11 rum.

Mfg


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Im Treiber drauf geachtet nicht die high quality Filterung anzumachen? Kann ja sein, dass du das übersehen hast.
> Ansonsten die Graka vllt mal in nem anderen System testen.
> Ich besitze auch ne 5870 und spiele Dirt 2 auf maximum + Filterung im Treiber auf maximum mit nem unübertakteten E8500. Gurkt immer zwischen 35-60fps in DX11 rum.
> 
> Mfg


Im Treiber ist alles richtig eingestellt... kannst du mal das 4. Rennen von Baja Fahren und mir sagen wie viel FPS du dort hast? Das ist das rennen mit K&N luftfiler marke


----------



## Zergoras (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Mach ich mal eben


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Lagsam krieg ich die Kretze... unter 1280x1024 hab ich 1fps mehr als unter 1680x1050 o.O was ist hier los o.O
Einstellungen waren
8xMSAA
Details max.


----------



## Zergoras (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Also da hab ich  zwischen 37-50 fps meistens um die 42.
Ich hatte eben auch das Problem mit den 25 fps.
Das lag daran, dass sich die Karte nur auf 400/900 hochgetaktet hatte.
Nach Pc Neustart gings dann wieder, also vermute ich mal, dass die Karte sich nicht richtig hochtaktet.


----------



## Aholic (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Was mir sonst noch einfällt, hast du die Karte im x16 PCIe Slot?


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*



Aholic schrieb:


> Was mir sonst noch einfällt, hast du die Karte im x16 PCIe Slot?


Yep . Gucke gerade ma vllt finde ich ein bios update



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Also da hab ich  zwischen 37-50 fps meistens um die 42.
> Ich hatte eben auch das Problem mit den 25 fps.
> Das lag daran, dass sich die Karte nur auf 400/900 hochgetaktet hatte.
> Nach Pc Neustart gings dann wieder, also vermute ich mal, dass die Karte sich nicht richtig hochtaktet.



Leider taktet sie richtig hoch =( kann nur hoffen das es am treiber liegt


----------



## maniak256 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*



Aholic schrieb:


> Was mir sonst noch einfällt, hast du die Karte im x16 PCIe Slot?


Solange die Karte nicht im Crosfire verbunden wird ist jeder Slot mit x16 angebunden, Rest hängt von dem Hersteller vom Mobo ab, ob es dann x8 oder x16 ist... Aber er hat ja nur eine 5870 drin. Sorry xeon, kann dir immer noch nicht helfen, halt mich auf dem laufenden


----------



## -Xe0n- (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Werde es mal mit einem Bios Update probieren... vllt hilft es


----------



## -Xe0n- (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Bios Update gemacht, Chipsatz Update gemacht, Ati Treiber neuinstallier und AI deaktiviert...
hat nichts geholfen
Wenn ich die Auflösung auf 1680x1050 und die details auf sehr gering mache, dann habe ich erst 50Fps o.O


----------



## yello7676 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

zockst du es mit directX 11 oder 9 und wenn du mit 11 zockst dann schalten mal Tessellation aus das solte mehr performance bringen! hier ein link: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...ion-Grafikkarten-Benchmarks/Grafikkarte/Test/

grüße yello7676


----------



## -Xe0n- (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Spiele mit DX11 wo kann man denn Tessellation austellen?


----------



## Neodrym (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Dies tritt nur bei Dirt2 auf ? .. oder auch bei anderen games ? zb.MW2 .. 

bzw. kannst du es auf DX11 beziehen? .. also das mit dx9 + 10 + 10.1 alles läuft?
Das Spiel mal neu runterladen(steam version ..net das was ihr bösen wieder denkt ;D ) / neu installiert? ...
DX11 geupdated ... müsste theoretisch bei der CD/DVD version dabei sein .. 

An Leistung kanns nicht liegen .. hab selbst den Dual core 6600 auf 3.2ghz getaktet in combo einer XFX HD5870 .. und ich habe keine probleme .. (okay .. bei 24x AA schon  )
im schnitt so 40-60fps auf High details und 4x AA in einer auflösung von 1280x1024 wobei auch bei Full HD Auflösung alles wunderbar läuft (TV hängt mit dran) 

ABER! Grafikeinstellungen könnten es net sein ..da er bei verschiedenen Settings keinen unterschied bemerkt. .. : /


----------



## -Xe0n- (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Werde morgen mal Crysis Benchmark Test laufen lassen. Mal gucken wie viel FPS ich dort habe. Werde Dirt 2 mal neu installieren und neu runterladen (ja steam^^).
Poste morgen nochmal neue ergebnise.
ich kaufe mir kein game mehr über steam. na gut war bei grafikkarte dabei aber das runterladen nervt. selbst mit 16k anbindung -.-


----------



## Aholic (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*



> In Cod 6 hab ich auch in manchen maps zu wenig fps... min 40.


Schrieb er im Initial Beitrag.


----------



## Neodrym (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

-.- Aholic .. ich habs grad auch gefunden  ... drecks 3 seiten thread  danke 

Gudi .. somit kann man die Direct X geschichte eigentlich aussen vorlassen .. 
Wenns bei MW2 genauso ist .. Ich bin kein wirklicher software experte .. aber woran ich mich erinnern kann / bzw. öfters mal gelesen hab .. Wie schauts mit Firewall aus ? .. Ressourcen Fressenden Programmen allgemein aus ? .. Hintergrund programme .. (ICQ/TS etc. zählen net die verbrauchen "nix") .. auf 3.6ghz ist der Quad  getaktet .. .. mal auf Standart settings probiert ? .. also die CPU wieder runtergesetzt? .. OC an der Graka ?


----------



## -Xe0n- (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*



Neodrym schrieb:


> -.- Aholic .. ich habs grad auch gefunden  ... drecks 3 seiten thread  danke
> 
> Gudi .. somit kann man die Direct X geschichte eigentlich aussen vorlassen ..
> Wenns bei MW2 genauso ist .. Ich bin kein wirklicher software experte .. aber woran ich mich erinnern kann / bzw. öfters mal gelesen hab .. Wie schauts mit Firewall aus ? .. Ressourcen Fressenden Programmen allgemein aus ? .. Hintergrund programme .. (ICQ/TS etc. zählen net die verbrauchen "nix") .. auf 3.6ghz ist der Quad  getaktet .. .. mal auf Standart settings probiert ? .. also die CPU wieder runtergesetzt? .. OC an der Graka ?





> Was ich schon gemacht habe:
> Treiber neuinstalliert --> Ohne Erflog (9.11)
> Hotfix für CF für Dirt 2 --> Ohne Erflog
> Antivir Deinstalliert und andere Programe die im Hintergrund liefen-->ohne Erflog


sogar minianwendungen und so auch.
habe testeweise den quad auf 3,2 getaktet, hat nicht geholfen werde es morgen mit standard takt probieren. grafikkarte ist nicht übertaktet...
firewall ausschalten hab ich noch nicht probiert werd ich morgen auch mal machen. wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das die ressourcen das problem sind... quad bei 60-70% ausgelastet. ram genug vorhanden. game läuft über eine andere festplatte (F1) und grafikkarte auch net voll ausgelastet bei dirt 2. allein das sie bei


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames*

Crysis Warhead Benchmarks.

Ernüchternd oder?
CPU @ 3,2Ghz

DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 *1680 x 1050 AA 8x *
==> Framerate [ Min: 16.67 Max: 38.82 Avg: 25.95 ]


DirectX 10 ENTHUSIAST 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 *1680 x 1050* *AA 0x *
==> Framerate [ Min: 12.95 Max: 31.59 Avg: 24.02 ]

DirectX 10 GAMER 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 *1680 x 1050* *AA 8x *
==> Framerate [ Min: 17.00 Max: 39.78 Avg: 26.24 ]

DirectX 10 GAMER 3X @ Map: ambush @ 0 *1680 x 1050* *AA 0x *
==> Framerate [ Min: 16.40 Max: 41.23 Avg: 28.99 ]

Hab auch nochmal 3DMark Vantage ausgeführt... hab auch weniger Punkte als alle anderen bei Grafik.
10818 punkte hab ich insgesamt
[FONT=&quot]ORB - Compare[/FONT]
CPU läuft auf 3,2 Ghz nicht wie dort angezeigt mit 3,6Ghz!

Naja weis net was ich noch machen soll o.O


Edit:
Grafikkarte beim Freund eingebaut
Unter vollen Details und Auflösung von 1920x1200 hat er noch 50-60fps in Dirt 2. Also Grafikkarte schonmal nicht kaputt.
Da ich nicht glaube das die CPU sie so stark ausbremst (selbst auf Standard Takt immer noch das fps Problem) glaube ich das mein Mainboard vllt kaputt ist? yea 2 monate nachdem Garantie erloschen ist =(
Was meint ?



Edit2:

Wohoo  Nach der neuinstallation grinsen mich mit vollen details min. 45 fps an   @ CPU 2,4Ghz

Hab jetzt allerdings hier ein Gigabyte P45 UD3LR rumliegen. Soll ich es behalten und anstatt des alten einbaun? was meint ihr?immerhin hat es schon pci-e 2.0 aber bin mir nicht sicher obs mir 86€ wert ist


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manane (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames<--- PROBLEM GELÖST!*

Sorry das ich den alten Thread wieder hoch hole aber könnt ihr DX11 Zocker mal nachsehen mit welchem Catalyst Treiber ihr zockt und ob ihr wirklich DX11 an habt?  Danke


----------



## Zergoras (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: HD 5870 Dirt 2 zuwenig Frames<--- PROBLEM GELÖST!*

Ich zocke mit dem neuesten, also dem 9.12 noch.
Und ja DX11 ist wirklich an.
Wieso fragst du?


----------

